# I'm pursuing a career in art and music. Come look at my art.



## rx (Apr 20, 2012)

I would like to share some of my art with you.

these are all drawn with pencil ranging from 2B to 8B on Arches (printmaking/drawing) paper. each panel measures 30 X 42 inches.

here are my latest pieces

*not yet titled*







*right panel:
Tenebrous Assimilation: Culling Into the Amalgamation of Identities
30" x 42"
pencil on paper

left panel:
Tenebrous Assimilation: The Desolation of the Physiognomy of Autonomy
30" x 42"
pencil on paper*






*Emancipation Proclamation: Chameleonic True Dual Nature
42" x 30"
pencil on paper*






I also made myself a bass based on the Warmoth Gecko neck. the body is an original design. all tone controls are located on the cavity cover on the rear.














well that's it for now I guess.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 20, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## rx (Apr 20, 2012)

here are some close-ups and work-in-progress pictures































and yours truly


----------



## Riffer (Apr 20, 2012)

I love those drawings man! Really awesome work


----------



## rx (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks. 

oh snap there's an art forum here??


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm stunned. Your work on the shades of light is amazing.


----------



## fabriarockz (Apr 20, 2012)

That was T(c)ool!


----------



## Michael T (Apr 20, 2012)

Very cool man. Excellent shading & contrast. Keep up the great work.

What/who are your influences for your style?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 20, 2012)

I just can't see how this is humanly possible to shade like that with pencil!
Great job man, I can't wait to see more


----------



## rx (Apr 20, 2012)

Michael T said:


> Very cool man. Excellent shading & contrast. Keep up the great work.
> 
> What/who are your influences for your style?



thanks.
i'm influenced more from music, science, and psychology than I am influenced by other artists. 

salvador dali, michelangelo bounarotti (renaissance), caravaggio (17th century painter), H.R.Giger, uh............ buncha renaissance and baroque stuff.... lots of religious stuff 

the first piece I posted is actually based off Bernini's "Ecstasy of St. Teresa" sculpture located in a chapel in Rome. it's famous for its sexual undertones. i like religious art and blasphemy/satire.


----------



## rx (Apr 20, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I just can't see how this is humanly possible to shade like that with pencil!
> Great job man, I can't wait to see more



thanks!
each piece takes a couple months to complete (few hours of work each day, since I have to live on the side, too)

lots of pain in the hands and back


----------



## Alimination (Apr 20, 2012)

Great shading values and anatomy skills!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

My god, those pencil pieces. That is amazing.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 20, 2012)

the first time i saw these i thought it was done with a computer and i was amazed, then i saw you did it with a pencil and i crapped my pants


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 20, 2012)

This is amazing man, that first piece is totally fucking wicked. Good god


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Apr 21, 2012)

rx said:


> thanks.
> i'm influenced more from music, science, and psychology than I am influenced by other artists.
> 
> salvador dali, michelangelo bounarotti (renaissance), caravaggio (17th century painter), H.R.Giger, uh............ buncha renaissance and baroque stuff.... lots of religious stuff
> ...



Caravaggio


----------



## rx (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks guys, for the compliments. it really gives me encouragement and motivation to do more hard work. it's so rewarding


----------



## engage757 (Apr 22, 2012)

I absolutely love it.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 22, 2012)

Holy crap.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 22, 2012)

Holy crap indeed, this is the reason I stick to photographic media.


----------



## groovemasta (Apr 23, 2012)

What the hell  nice man, I literally thought the first one was done on a computer!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you sell any of this or do work by commission?


----------



## guitarneeraj (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm no art critic and there's no doubts that you certainly have a good drawing hand, but the figures in drawing #1 seem to have too much of "chest" ? Atleast IMHO. Overall, good work !!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 23, 2012)

That was on purpose I think


----------



## rx (Apr 23, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> What the hell  nice man, I literally thought the first one was done on a computer!



 thanks!  



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Do you sell any of this or do work by commission?



the ones i posted were done for my portfolio - for future employment and graduate school admission, and also to submit to galleries  i've never done commission work, but would love to. except i hate deadlines. it's done when it's done, dammit!!!!11  



guitarneeraj said:


> I'm no art critic and there's no doubts that you certainly have a good drawing hand, but the figures in drawing #1 seem to have too much of "chest" ? Atleast IMHO. Overall, good work !!!!



that's a woman 

I'm influenced by renaissance-era art, and during that era, women were drawn with masculine features. i like to draw ripped women (ogodyes), so I thought, why not draw a figure that you can't tell is a male or female? it was supposed to be a male, and I even referenced my own body to draw it, but decided to give it tittays and make it a woman. ...but it's really up to the viewer to decide which gender that figure is, and by doing that, the piece may be interpreted in different ways. i was always interested in gender stereotypes, gender injustice, sexuality.


----------



## guitarneeraj (Apr 23, 2012)

rx said:


> that's a woman
> 
> I'm influenced by renaissance-era art, and during that era, women were drawn with masculine features. i like to draw ripped women (ogodyes), so I thought, why not draw a figure that you can't tell is a male or female? it was supposed to be a male, and I even referenced my own body to draw it, but decided to give it tittays and make it a woman. ...but it's really up to the viewer to decide which gender that figure is, and by doing that, the piece may be interpreted in different ways. i was always interested in gender stereotypes, gender injustice, sexuality.



You definitely got that aspect in your work, I was genuinely confused whether it was supposed to be a male/female.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 23, 2012)

Man your work is really awesome!


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome man. I love the rendering you do with pencil.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 30, 2012)

That 3rd pic from the top gives off a Doom III vibe, to me anyway. This shit's sick!

http://www.armchairempire.com/images/Reviews/XBox/doom-3/doom-3-4.jpg
^Like this, kinda


----------



## Faine (May 2, 2012)

That's some seriously awesome shit! You're very talented!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (May 2, 2012)

Very, very, very impressive and excellent work. Your shading is some of the best I've seen. You're going places with that kind of technique and talent,for certain.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 3, 2012)

^if you ever want to sell some of your pencil works please pm me.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 3, 2012)

Looks like Tool meets H.R. Giger.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 3, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;2992493 said:


> Looks like Tool meets H.R. Giger.



That's what I was thinking EXACTLY, and it's definitely a compliment as H.R. Giger and Alex Grey are two of my favorite artists!  Absolutely EXCELLENT work man, put me in the "if you ever decide to sell some of your work, let me know!" column! I'd love some cool stuff to hang in my guitar room and the pieces in your OP are stellar!


----------



## rx (May 4, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;2992493 said:


> Looks like Tool meets H.R. Giger.





HighGain510 said:


> That's what I was thinking EXACTLY, and it's definitely a compliment as H.R. Giger and Alex Grey are two of my favorite artists!  Absolutely EXCELLENT work man, put me in the "if you ever decide to sell some of your work, let me know!" column! I'd love some cool stuff to hang in my guitar room and the pieces in your OP are stellar!



i get that comment often, but i don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing. :\

I most definitely am influenced by H.R. Giger but I didn't even know about Alex Grey until after making my first piece in this style many years back. 

it doesn't help that most Tool fans are fanatics, so they're just gonna think I'm ripping off Alex Grey. 

i'll definitely sell these, but after I display them at galleries. 

thank you for the compliments


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, I love those pieces, please keep updating this thread as you make more.


----------



## ManuelB (May 4, 2012)

AWESOME. Nothing to say! I love your work


----------



## rx (May 16, 2012)

here's the latest piece i'm working on. no, that is not a fro


----------



## rx (Dec 5, 2012)

rx said:


> I would like to share some of my art with you.
> 
> these are all drawn with pencil ranging from 2B to 8B on Arches (printmaking/drawing) paper. each panel measures 30 X 42 inches.
> 
> ...



UPDATED because the first post now has broken links and I can't edit it


----------

